# puppyitis



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know I have come to the wrong place for this--- but please Forum, talk me off the ledge. I have been having severe puppyitis lately. I keep looking at breeders web sites. I mean Cash is still a puppy just 9.5 months. Is this what happens with children once they get over a certain age you want another one? 

But I really don't think we should or need another puppy. I mean where would they sleep-- our room isn't big enough for 3 crates... and we only have two chairs in the dog condo (kitchen, sunroom and potty room) where would the 3rd dog nap? Not to mention neither of my boys are really obedient yet.... 

Please feel free to post any puppy pictures you have along with your advice....

I mean look at this little girl....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am right there with you. Jillee is not even five months and I am ready for another one. But I have my hubby who is keeping me straight on this one. We already have three dogs so a fourth one well I think might be a bit much. But she is tooo cute....they capture your heart and will not let go.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry Missy, you know I am of no help at all, I got three all under the age of 2my real human kids are 8 years apart. It's easier when I'm not the one giving birth. Every havanese I see I want, I need a chocolate, one with eye brows, a white one, a black one.. ect.. it never ends. We need to see if there is a medication we can take for this wonderful sickness. I figure if I get anymore I will have to open a grooming shop for myself.

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy Missy - did you lose your marbles????:frusty: Did you really think that we would try to talk you OUT of another puppy!!ound: You are too funny!!

Logan is almost 10 months old too and if I didnt already have 3 , I would be looking for another !! They will find a place to sleep, put the crates on top of each other in the room, you may not be able to move out --- but I am sure you could move UP with the crates!!!!

My breeder in PA is looking to have pups this fall!!!!

My name is Laurie and I am a MHS enabler !!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

come on ladies... if you are going to be enablers at least post pictures... I need a fix....


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I think I know the feeling. I keep thinking it would be so good for Nico to have a playmate. Then I think about having 2 puppies at the same time, and trying to housetrain a puppy during the winter, and reality sinks in. I think we might end up with another one in the late spring or summer, though. Unfortunately, Nico's breeder is breeding the bitch I'd love a puppy from just about now (puppies to be ready to go home in the dead of winter), so there won't be one of her pups available when I'm ready for one.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Winter is no excuse. I got both of mine in January almost exactly a year apart. And we can only cure our MHS by living through others getting new puppies. I keep thinking about getting #3, but might have to wait just a wee bit longer.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy, I’m afraid to tell you not only are you suffering from MHS but I think you may have slight case of Chocolate fever. Their must be something going around my DH has been experiencing this lately also. Please let me know if you do find a cure.

Riley is bringing you a pillow to rest your head on. Hope you feel better soon..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok - ok, I will post pics, but of my guys - get your fix and then calll a breeder!!!!!!

OK - here they are - get your fix!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thank you Laurie. I had seen Logan as a puppy of course but never Lexi or Lily... Sooo cute.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay Missy I am not able to sit here and talk you out of a new puppy:lalala: , as I my self have these five little darlings. Here is a couple of snapshots. And either tomorrow or Friday I will have new puppy breath postedhoto: as they will be 4 weeks now. Boy I can't believe how fast they grow, it feels like they should only be a week old or something like that


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, thank you. thank you riley for the pillow-- but you may have to curl up with me. Leeann, Riley and Jasper looked like they could have been twins as puppies.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the puppy pics!! I am not one to help as I have already made the decision to get another. Although I think I made that decision shortly after getting Mirabel. They are just such amazing dogs it is hard not to want more than one. Mirabel loves playing with my other dog but I am sure that what she really wants is another havanese to play with. So it is actually Mirabel's fault, right?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Heather. Can't wait for the 4 wk old puppy breath pictures. As you know I have my eye on girls #2....


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy I will see if I can go get a couple shots of her right now. Maybe that will help you with your puppy fix:biggrin1: be right back


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound: ound: ound: 

YOU honestly think you will talked off the ledge HERE????ound: Honey, that is delusional!  And I can see why you are on the ledge, that chocolate is ADORABLE!! Oh my, is she/he available? Girl, send the check/deposit in NOW! :brick: 

I'll post a puppy pic for ya! Gosh, they are so darling.....

I think the only thing holding me back (besides my husband) is that Gucci is SOO jealous when other dogs get around me, I honestly worry she would go into a depression! You should see her at puppy class, when we are supposed to work with each other's dogs, she jumps in front of me and tries to bully the other dogs away. Its crazy!

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot. I also need a black and tan, and oh the black and silver.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok these are for you here is #2 girl feeling her oats this morning. Enjoy:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my. Gucci was always regal. my little (big 17 lb) puppy Cash just came in to give me a puppy fix too. he is sitting on my lap with his head on the desk as i type with one hand. do you think he was jealous?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I need a RED Havanese......

I keep checking/watching to see if Buttercup's (Windfall's Hearts on Fire)parents have bred again! lol, How's that for puppy-itis!? lol

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww Kara she is so cute. Love that face


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhh heather you are killing me here! please tell me she is spoken for!

little maggie mae..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh yeah Kara- i need a red one too!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

She may or may not be:suspicious: I won't know until the litter is graded at 8 weeks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, Heather...You are Killin' ME! LOL........I KNEW I shouldn't have opened and read this thread when I saw the title! ound: 

Oh...my.....

I could just take them ALL! hehe.

Cash, jealous? ehh...I think he is *encouraging* you! 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's my boys when they were babies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok Cash is really trying to cure me right now. After getting off my lap he started chasing his tail and now is sitting at my feet whining for me to play. hhmmm, hmm, hummmm! (that's how he whines)- Jasper, well jasper is in his room being a loner as usual.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Paige! is that Nigel, Preston, and Reece in that order? Oh yeah, you do need a few more to complete the rainbow. I love them all.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I cannot imagine another dog at this point....*

I'm obsessed with mine!! And my human children are jealous!! :biggrin1: I had to explain to my son that I did in fact love him more than Winston [he was like 'no you don't'.... ].

Laurie......

where did you get that sweater in the pup pics??? That is perfect for winston...perhaps I'll buy it after I buy the children new clothes!! LOL.

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, ladies  Yes, she was a princess since birth, even her breeder told me she used to hover over the siblings in a regal manner! lol She's so "girly". 

Paige, the boys are SOOO cute, I can totally see how you kept wanting another one! LOL......

Missy, I think Cash just needs someone to play with? Ahem! Like.... a puppy? hehe.

Gucci is crashed out with her snuggle bear. I need to download the pictures, it is SO funny how she curls up with him and sleeps.

My whole house has reeked of dead animal (jerky) for two days now (beef batch in now)! lol, the things we do for these lil' ones....but they are SO worth it! 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

See it's not my fault they just come in too many colors and Nigel is turning a apricot color, yeah go red.

All the puppies are so cute, they should come with a warning. 

I'm cute, but I will poop and pee in your house, keep you up all night and nip at your ankles.

But I will give you lots and lots of cuddles and kisses and stare at you with my puppy dog eyes.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay I dug them up, here is Oskarka at 7 weeks of age.
Then the picture next to her is Cedrik when he was 4 months
then two pictures of Madi when she was 10 weeks old.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather, Cedric is adorable (they all are) but I went on your site to see how Cedric looked now-- he is one sexy Hav.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, thank you so much for starting this thread - I LOVE these baby pics. I think I will hold off till tonight so I can leisurly look thru them,


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

These pictures are soooo cute.

I couldn't help it - here is Sissy at about 12 weeks.
I would love another Hav - DH says no - he thinks Sissy would be jealous.

Marie


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Puppy number 2 was my pick in the beginning...maybe I should be getting my name on your list, Heather!!! If I wasn't raising my granddog right now, I would be suffering from MHS in a big way. I really do want another puppy, even with the three we have right now....geez, what's wrong with us??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, we need pictures...of Izzy and Kai.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

You didn't really expect to be talked out of another puppy on this forum, did ya???? Nah, I think you subcontiously want us to enable you to send a deposit for the adorable little chocolate girl. :biggrin1:

Here's a few pics of Bugsy as a puppy (if I can attach them without my daughter's help!)


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Bugsy is soooooooooooo cute..


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> Bugsy is soooooooooooo cute..


I totally disagree! Bugsy is soooooooooooo SUPER-cute..!!!LOL
Maryam


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Paige and Maryam,

Bugsy was just the most adorable pup and when I saw his pictures....well I just didn't stand a chance. lol


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julia,

I really like the look on his face in the 1st pic. He's so adorable! I can see why you didn't stand a chance once you saw him!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> These pictures are soooo cute.
> 
> I couldn't help it - here is Sissy at about 12 weeks.
> I would love another Hav - DH says no - he thinks Sissy would be jealous.
> ...


I just can't get over the resemblence  Sissy is SO cute! My husband thinks the same thing, and here lately, she has been proving him right! (for once! lol ) She is SO jealous when another dog comes up to me, she runs them off...She has this whole "this is MY human" act.

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

He does have a great expression in that pic and I love the third one where he is smiling. His personality really did shine through on them. He was such an outgoing, happy go lucky little puppy. He walked into the house as if he owned it and two large (compared to his 3.6 lbs) standard poodles and three hairy persians didn't scare him at all. It is just amaziing how quickly all three dogs became best friends and how well Bugsy fits in with them. He truly is a large dog in a small package.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This is a thread I really did not need to see. Smarty seems like such a baby until I see these pictures. I really do not need MHS at this time, unless I want to become self supporting and that is not at all what I intend to do with my time.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julia, I love the pictures of Bugsy as a puppy. He is incredibly sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. But he is also cute in the pictures I have seen of him as an adult (well sort of) I remember one of him standing on top of something all posed like a showdog.

oh and....


> Nah, I think you subcontiously want us to enable you to send a deposit for the adorable little chocolate girl.


... it's a good thing I didn't bookmark that website... I don't even think I can find it again.

keep posting pictures ladies and gents


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So Missy...
Do you already have a puppy picked out from a breeder? Or you are still in the very early stages of your illness?? lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No Ryan, the disease has not yet taken over reality yet. (two pups are plenty- right? ) Hopefully it will not metastasis to full blown incurable MHS. There was a breeder that I really liked when I was looking for Cash in Connecticut but the timing was not right. And then I found The Forum so I always said that my next Hav would come from a forum breeder although I don't think any live on the east coast. Wish me luck battling this disease. but please post more pictures all the same.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Unfortunately all of Kodi's baby pics are on my broken computer. There are some baby pics of Kodi in the gallery. Here is one of Shelby.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK ladies I've been gone some lately due to my kids move back from CA.....what are you trying to do to me???? Seeing all those baby pics is pure torture!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't help you here, I have havanese fever! I dug up some of their earlier puppy pictures. I got Bella at 7 months, so this is the youngest picture I had of her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hahahahhahhaha (insert evil laugh here) My plan worked! I just wanted to see everyone's puppy pictures and puppies they thought were cute. Although, I have been looking a lot at puppies lately there is no way we can handle three emotionally or financially just now. I will have to keep getting my fix here on the forum. So keep posting all you like-- this is the place to cure (or cause) puppyitis.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Linda, boy are they cute!!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Unfortunately all of Kodi's baby pics are on my broken computer. There are some baby pics of Kodi in the gallery. Here is one of Shelby.


OOOHHH Shelby looks so cute. I love looking at these pics.
I wish we could have one big party - we would have a ball.

Marie


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

juliav said:


> You didn't really expect to be talked out of another puppy on this forum, did ya???? Nah, I think you subcontiously want us to enable you to send a deposit for the adorable little chocolate girl. :biggrin1:
> 
> Here's a few pics of Bugsy as a puppy (if I can attach them without my daughter's help!)


Oh my gosh, Bugsy with the tongue hanging out is soooo cute.

Marie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, how did I miss Shelby. She is just too cute- look at the face-- she's just daring you to take her picture.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> But BUGSY is also cute in the pictures I have seen of him as an adult (well sort of) I remember one of him standing on top of something all posed like a showdog.


I don't usually quote myself but the pictures of Bugsy that I was talking about just came up randomly when I was in the gallery. So I hope you don't mind Julia but I thought I would put them here for all the newbies to see. Do you remember how old he was in these?

JULIAV'S BABY BUGSY"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would love to see puppy pictures and adult pictures next to eachother. Just thought I would throw that out there to see if anyone takes the bait!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Here you go Linda:

here's Jassy 2.5 wks., 7 months, 1 + year--- I have to make Cash's pictures smaller they won't post.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

sure i'll take the bait:hungry: I actually meant to do that earlier.

Here is Oskarka now 2years and then below Cedrik at 14 months

below there is Oskarka first when she was 7 weeks

Then Next to her is Cedrik when he was 4 months 

I have to upload Madi's now picture as I lost it when my other puter died,
so I will have to get back to you on that one


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would post before and afters, but Scudder is going through his AWKWARD phase at 9 months. He looks like he has a full on beard and stache


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Here's a couple to drool over....*



















:biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Alright, I bought in to this one! Any excuse to show off some pictures of my little one.:whoo:

Picture 1 is Brady at 5 weeks old, picture 2 is Brady at 3 months, picture 3 is Brady at 6 motnhs and the last is Brady at 1 year.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Brady is so sweet - I bet his personality is too.

Marie


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks like Brady has a really big toy box.....LOL


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

These puppy photos are so adoable!
So many of them look like stuffed toys.
Linda suggested a puppy and adult pic so.. this is Comso then and now!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Heather,

Girl #1 can come to my home anytime she wants to a play with Kohana! Actually Kohana would love a little sister :baby: ~ they are all so darling!!

Can't wait to see them tomorrow at 4 weeks old!

Libby & Kohana :bathbaby:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy,

The two pictures that you posted of Bugsy must have been between 8 to 10 months, not sure as I didn't have a date on the pics.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's my favorite baby picture of Kohana right at 10 weeks old! My they glow up too quick!

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

These are all heart-warming, just so cute! Great puppy fix, and neat to see some of the forum dogs when they were littler. If I ever figure out how to reduce my pix on this Mac (need to get I Photo software) I'll share some, too. :flypig: When my adult kids come help me, lol.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> hahahahhahhaha (insert evil laugh here) My plan worked! I just wanted to see everyone's puppy pictures and puppies they thought were cute. Although, I have been looking a lot at puppies lately there is no way we can handle three emotionally or financially just now. I will have to keep getting my fix here on the forum. So keep posting all you like-- this is the place to cure (or cause) puppyitis.


You bad bad girl, I think your secret plan was to see how many of us you could get to want anothr one.. Well thanks to this thread my DH was in his glory looking at all the puppy pictures last night. Thankfully I had a class last night to remind me of all the work I have ahead of me to keep the puppyitis virus away.

Love all the pictures everyone keep them coming. Here's a couple of Monte


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Here's Winston and a Sibling [wonder if it's Jillee?? LOL]*

That would be cool....










Winston is on the left....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my God!!! these are all too cute for words-- I love brady's metamorphisis, leeann, how old was monte? a day? Oh my winston is just precious- but then again he reminds me of my Jas. love these. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*4 week old puppy breath?*

Heather, where are those 4 wk old pictures--- I went to the puppy breath thread and I went to your site... you promised!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

You guys are too much!!!!!!!! I'm supposed to be doing my homework on all the great info and I stumbled (okay - leaped) into this thread. I'm trying to be strong but :nono: you just have to post the most incredibly beautiful/desirable/blatantly gorgeous puppy pictures :smash: I must not look...I must not look.....


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You guys are killing me. I am surrounded by puppies I can't have. 20 minutes up the road are three of the most adorable half siblings of Sam's and his breeder has 2 adorable full siblings and I can't have any. :hurt: 

I am waiting for the perfect little girl to be born, hopefully in October.

Keep the pictures coming. It may help the MHS.:violin:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy,

I don't think MHS ever really goes away, no matter how many Havs you have! My friends who are breeders still tell me they don't have enough!!

I think there is some hormonal basis to all of this MHS....seriously, there is a bonding hormone that is released during nuturing that makes us happier :biggrin1: Right now Scout is still puppy, but when he hits 2 years old, I'm sure my MHS will be flaring up again...:help: 

Here's photos of my boys as puppies:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh My God that it the sweetest puppy I have ever seen. She's such an unusual colour. I mean I have never seen that shade before. What do they call that? Yeah I can see how That face would cause such an ailment but what a disease to have......wooo hoooo.........:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane, Lincoln was an adorable puppy. And Scout, what a great shot he looks so proud and confident...and yes of course adorable. We don't see asmuch of Scout as we do Lincoln. thanks for posting these.

Hey Melissa, we need photos of Goldie and Stogie as puppies...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great puppy pictures!  What a wonderful thread.....being able to see all the familiar faces when they were wee little.

So.....Missy, Did you send the deposit in yet?  hehe

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, Missy. I finally get to your thread here and haven't read a single post in it exc. your first one, so I have no idea where you are now with your MHS. Omg, 9 pages in here!!! 

I must say, though, that I understand you completely. I agree that 3 is a LOT more work than getting #2. I mean, you're right... where can we fit another crate, seat them safely in the van, or take them out on regular walks, comb them every day and of course, how can we afford all those vet bills and food bills?? It's a lot of work training a pup and in my case, we only really trained Ricky since we got Sammy when he was almost 8 months old. I had a few things to teach him, but it was nothing compared to having Ricky at 9 weeks and only finally being housetrained around 6 months! lol

Why you little brat! LOL I just saw your latest post about only wanting to see puppy pics. You're too funny!! :biggrin1: 

Well, at least I said what I think needs to be said. lol I dont' think we'll be getting a #3 any time soon for those same reasons.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k...... just got done reading and ooohing and aaahing over all the adorable puppy pics. I want one too!!!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAA !

They are all so gorgeous and precious. Ah, who cares about vet bills and puddles in the house for 6 months and who cares if they fit in the van! I'm sure I can think of something!! heh 

Here are some pics of my boys when they were small. We only have one of Sammy before he was 7 months old.  I wrote his breeder in Hungary for some pics before he headed to Ontario where he lived for 5 months, but she was very rude and didn't like my questions so..... oh well!

Of the 3 black pups on the cushion, Ricky is the one on the left. This is his breeders' pic, but until we went to pick our baby up, we didn't know which one we'd have. The first 3 photos were when Ricky was about 10 weeks old. I'll have to try and get Sammy's baby pic up in my next post. It wouldn't work now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sammy: First pic is while he was still in Hungary, maybe around 2-3 weeks ...? Second is one his previous owners sent me when we were considering getting him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

MARJ!!!!! OMgosh! He is PRECIOUS! :kiss: I just love this thread! Missy, you are bad BAD BAD!! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, but in this case BAD means GOOD right? Marj, Ricky and Sammy were so adorable. I love puppies!!! and especially our precious Hav Furbabies.... More puppy photos please!

We are missing some very important Forum Puppies here. And I will name names..

Debbie, We need to see baby Sam
Melissa, Stogie and Goldie please as puppies
Kimberly, Tom, Greg, too many to mention but you are all such a wealth of puppy pictures. 
Helen, Bring back baby Oreo
Dawna: where's Cru and Bunny Blu

Oh am I leaving anyone out--- Please feel free to help me call these puppies out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have we seen Julie's Quincy in this thread yet? I dont' think so..... Also, Jim's Minka, Codmosmom's boys, little Ollie... I might be forgetting quite a few here too, though. lol

Thanks, Kara! I absolutely love seeing pics of Ricky as a pup again. He has grown so much, so quickly that I almost forget what it was like!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- finally getting to post little Cash as a pup. 
1rst is Cash at 4 wks from the breeder. 2nd is Cash about 4.5 months
and then it's my favorite Jasper Cash as adults.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just LOVE that last picture of your guys, Missy! It's stunning, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Cash was such a cutie!! I love his little white feet!! And Missy, I guess I do have way more photos of Lincoln because of his more photogenic coloring. Most of my photos of Scout make him look like a black blob.... 

This has been a FUN thread. 

Special request.....Julie, I really really really want to see puppy pics of Quincy! Quincy....Quincy.....Quincy!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

*McKenna & Sedona baby pics*

Here are photos of McKenna and Sedona as puppies. It's hard to believe they were so small. My little sweethearts. Puppyhood goes so fast........sigh.
I'm realizing McKenna had quite a bit of apricot color as a baby. Not now.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love and hate this tread. As adorable it is to see all these guys as babies, it makes me sad that they all grow so fast!! I love puppies, but have found that I am IN LOVE with my older dogs!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I finally downloaded the pics from this summer on the computer, so here is the pictures of Bugsy at 8 weeks (I posted it before) and the one from this past July in L.A.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I dug out the ones that I took when we first visited Marley's breeder, he was only a couple of weeks old...
The last one is just a couple of days...he is 12 1/2 weeks now!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been away for the weekend missed alot of this Thread but here is a couple of Sam's Baby pictures, The first was in "Our Hav" Mag. Of Anna & Sam. And Sam at 12 weeks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh marley was so tiny! Debbie I love the photo puppy Sam and your daughter... So cute...I think I've gone from wanting a gray Hav next- to a chocolate... to a redheaded Hav.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH my goodness!!!!!!!! I love (and hate) this thread, too! ound: It is kicking in the MHS thoughts.

The first picture of Bugsy is drawing me IN big time! It is SOOOO cute, it reminds me of the picture on the HCA website that I fell love with (the lil' white Hav jumping) Oh, and Marley is a cuddlebug, and SAM with your daughter is TOO cute.

I gotta get outta here! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Ohhh noooo*

it's striking me again.... I am having huge pangs of puppyitis. The Fiesta litter is almost gone to their forever homes- Diane's litter has been placed--- I need a puppy fix!!!! The problem is I am not sure a picture will do. Look how tiny Jasper was?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*As I'm sitting here dealing with a mass of tangles*

on Winnie...I'm thinking ONE IS PLENTY!!

But here's Winston as a pup...I received many pms about this picture. LOL.










I do miss him being little....next one will be little....did I say next? LOL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love, love, love that picture of Winston. How Cute! It's so hard not to have MHS with this group. I'm suffering.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*it has struck again...*

Maybe it is in anticipation of our NE playdate and seeing Judy's little Beckett again, or maybe there just haven't been enough puppy pictures lately!!!
or maybe I am just into sweet torture.... Anyway, lot more members since this thread was last in action... All newer members (and older too) we need to see your furkids then and now... here's another Jasper and his green ball...then and now.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love, love, love that picture of Winston.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Missy I can totally relate. I fantasize about what the next one will look like, what I will name it, etc.

That being said, practically I know that I have the right size family. For those who think you replace each human kid with a fur kid--I had 3 children, but only 2 dogs. I also work full time now. 

I think my therapy is lots of puppy pictures. My insurance will not cover it so can all of you help out (for free?)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ya gotta love it!*

I love these pictures and this is the perfect spot for me to post a story from this week....

I've been trying to decide how to commemorate (sp?) the 1 year anniversary of Deb's death which is coming up in early October. The grief counselor I've been seeing suggested that I buy something for myself to commemorate my having made it through such a difficult year and to make it something Deb would have bought me to say "thank you" for taking care of her. I never considered doing something like that, and the opportunity to buy myself something always sounds like a great idea.

The best part....her first suggestion for what to buy myself....*A PUPPY!!!ound:*. I just laughed - first, Deb definitely would not have bought me a 3rd dog and even though I've entertained the idea of a 3rd, that the last thing I need. But you can't beat a therapist who thinks getting another puppy is a good way to take care of yourself!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jill, that's my kind of therapist! 

All these puppies are just so adorable!

Here's Oliver at about 9 weeks and now at 14 months:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, whatever you do, do NOT give Missy the name of your therapist!!! 
I'm sorry about your loss and it will no doubt be a tough time for you in the following days and months. ((hugs)) Jill ! 

Shirley, your Oliver is just so darn cute! I always love seeing his pic. He has such an innocent, adorable face.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Jill, whatever you do, do NOT give Missy the name of your therapist!!!


ha ha ha, funny thing...been there, done that. When I was in Jr. High my family was going through some tough times...My older sister had a nervous breakdown...my parents were struggling...I broke my arm. The whole family was in therapy. But I refused to go. SO my mother arranged for the guidance councilor to call me down once a week... These sessions were annoying, but some how through this, this councilor correlated...my mother's feelings of failure with her children, to our family never successfully raising a dog and therefore my feelings of failure I_ never felt like a failure_(we would have a dog for a month or two and then give them up, or once we had a dog for a year but heran away, or someone would be allergic, or the dog couldn't be potty trained... we were bad!) This councilor told my parents that the best thing in the world for me would be to get me a dog!!! LOL We did get a dog, I was 13, my parents felt manipulated and wouldn't help at all.. and I started having nightmares about the responsibility. The do lasted a few weeks... and that was my last animal til Jasper and Cash 30 years later. I guess now I can finally say I am a success.

Jill, I am sorry again for your loss. The year marker is a hard one. 
Hugs.

are you sure you don't want a puppy?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, Sorry, but I had to show you what grew in Ga. I was to late and she got gone before I got DH to agree now was a good time. But isn't she a doll.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh.... she certainly is a Georgia Peach.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Shelly, I am a HUGE Oliver fan! Oh, he's just so cute!!! :hug: I just want to hug him!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Missy,

puppy pictures to help in your decision.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh...so so cute. you guys aren't going to believe me if I do finally get a third. But boy do I love all these pictures. Keep em coming.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm right there with ya. I've enjoyed all of the conversations about getting a 3rd. Right now, 2 is so perfect, BUT I really want 1 more!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So, I have been in remission from my puppyitis for a few months...oh don't get me wrong, I still lust over puppies...but with all these new puppies lately and Christmas coming with no wee hav under MY tree I have had a set back.

The only cure... inundate me with puppy pictures... I only have so many of my boys from their wee days.

I was the boss even back then.
View attachment 17863


ehhhh, what's up doc? 
View attachment 17864


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This time last year, Cricket had not even been born yet. Here she is before I saw her in person:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my... all these puppy pictures are just TOO CUTE! I love them all. 

Here are some of Kubrick that I found while rummaging around the computer the other day... I can't believe how tiny he was! This is from 4 weeks to 6.5 months or so... obviously these pics were taken pre-dSLR, LOL. Sorry I got a little carried away!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oy, all these wonderful puppies! For some reason I think Kubrick has the cutest doggy nose on the planet...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I am right with you on puppyitis right now, Riley will be expecting some new brothers or sisters in Feb. and looking at the pictures from his litter kicked me into gear.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is the first picture I ever saw of Henry.....and I thought....There He Is!!!:bounce: And I immediately went out shopping for puppy stuff (Oct2006)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The colors are so much fun to see changing more than I expect, and not changing so much as I'd expect, both. Kubrick stayed pretty dark, and Henry's muzzle stayed dark compared to the rest of him lightening.

So many darling puppies!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Oy, all these wonderful puppies! For some reason I think Kubrick has the cutest doggy nose on the planet...


OMG Maryam, I do too!!! Okay so I'm probably biased, but I do think it's just the most perfect sized button nose ever.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lina said:


> OMG Maryam, I do too!!! Okay so I'm probably biased, but I do think it's just the most perfect sized button nose ever.


Lina, I was surprised to see that Kubrick's nose looked kind of chocolate in the pics. Just the lighting??


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> come on ladies... if you are going to be enablers at least post pictures... I need a fix....


I'll post some puppy breath for you 
Thunder (the cream) went to his house a couple days ago. Joy and Two are still here. Figures the ones who look the same would be, but the size sure does tell them apart. Two is still really small but someone forgot to tell her that  She's giving kisses and has to stand up on an arm to reach. Joy and Thunder are together in the top picture


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Two, Thunder, and Joy. Thunder is actually larger than Joy but he's scrunched down in the picture
Little Miss Two getting ready to pounce on a toy
Joy worn out from puppy play


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love Joy. *sigh*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

There is no other breed cuter than a Havanese puppy!!!! I'm loving all the pics.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhhhhh....sigh....great thanks. I need more.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Lina, I was surprised to see that Kubrick's nose looked kind of chocolate in the pics. Just the lighting??


Just the crappy camera, LOL!

Here's a pic of his nose with the good camera taken last December:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> There is no other breed cuter than a Havanese puppy!!!! I'm loving all the pics.


THAT IS SOOOO True! - Jan those little ones are so darn cute, I want to eat them up!!!!!!!! Two is just so precious!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

So many of our puppies look like stuffed toys. 
How we forget just how little they were.
I love this thread.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I love Joy. *sigh*


He's a neat little guy. It's amazing that three of them have the exact same markings. It makes sense the twins would, but he joined in


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havjump said:


> So many of our puppies look like stuffed toys.
> How we forget just how little they were.
> I love this thread.


Ooooooooooooooooooooh I love the top picture!! You're right, the look of a stuffed animal is there. What a doll


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan, how big is Two and how old? Trying to get an indea of size, so hard to tell from pictures!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan, I forgot to mention how beautifully wrapped your gifts are!!!!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

First week new ball -9 weeks 2.5 lbs.









Pretty in Pink -4 months and 4 lbs









Starting to lighten up -5 months









Recovering from her spaying. Those Lucy legs are turning cream! -6.5 months 7 lbs


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Jan, I noticed Cosmo still have some of the expressions he had as a pup.
Love Lucy's choc touches Rory.


----------



## first time (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi! I just registered on this forum and am just learning to navigate my way around and don't seem to have the ability to start a thread. I see that you are located on Long Island as I am and I'm hoping you may be able to recommend breeders in the tristate area. I have been searching the internet and see various breeders large and small, some that health test some that don't and the price range varies from $500 - $2000. This will be our first dog and we REALLY want a Havanese for a family pet. Any information you can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, First Time!

It seems to take a lot of us some time to figure out how to post a new thread. If you go to the top on the page there is a button "Forums". Click on it, you'll get to a listing of different categories. Click on the appropriate one (in your viewpoint). Then, look in the upper-ish left corner of the page and you'll see a small "New Thread" button. Click and you're ready to go!

That will be good to do for you so that people will know what you are looking for. Also, you can search for similar topics by using the "search" button.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jan, how big is Two and how old? Trying to get an indea of size, so hard to tell from pictures!


micki2much said:


> Jan, I forgot to mention how beautifully wrapped your gifts are!!!!!!


She's just over 3 pounds and born Sept 25th. Three pounds for my lines is tiny.
If you could see the wrapping up close you wouldn't say that. I try so hard to wrap pretty packages and there are wrinkles and I have to add paper to cover the packages. I've watched and watched people wrap really nice looking packages and somehow it doesn't connect in my brain.......and all of those boxes are empty but I wanted the tree to look pretty. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> First week new ball -9 weeks 2.5 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color change. Poor baby even looks sad while recovering. She can steal your heart with just a look.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Missy,

I'm no help either. I want every puppy I see. My DH said "no way," so I will have to live thorugh everyone else's puppy experiences If you're ready for one, go for it. Laurie, those puppy pics are sooooo cute.

Gina


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry, for some reason I only looked at the first page, and I didn't see the rest of the puppy pics. They are all sooooo adorable. 
Gina


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm amazed by Lucy's color changes as well. Her chocolate nose, lips and lighter eyes make her look so much different than Rico. She has about 3 colors per hair strand, it keeps changing!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I'm with ya! I've been to petfinder way to often...and this girl is being fostered in my neck of the woods!

"Gdansk is a beautiful little female Havanese born 9/08. She has lots of energy, loves to run and play. At times she seems a bit nervous, fearful and timid but most of the time she's assertive and ready to "take charge of the pack." She is quite verbal about her needs, especially when it's mealtime. Gdanks definitely needs a buddy and plays well with kids over 12. A fenced yard is also a plus as this little girl loves to hop and run; seems to be playing a game of tag and you have to catch her! Paper shredding is high on her list of amusements. Gdanks is fostered in Western Michigan..."


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

havjump said:


> So many of our puppies look like stuffed toys.
> How we forget just how little they were.
> I love this thread.


OMFreakingG! I LOOOOVE the 2nd pic!


----------

